# blocking



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I just found out that the Block button works both ways.
Why should I let a person that blocks me see or use my skills.


----------



## supervato (May 19, 2010)

hmmm interresting question


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Good point.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

do you know if someone blocks you? or is it transparent to the person you block?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I got blocked by Poopie , I don,t know if i can go on living now


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Thanks shopguryl ! It,s such a cruel world out there sometimes )


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I got blocked once…..but not for very long…..I wasn't sad at all…. )


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'm not sad at all. I just cannot see that if a person blocks you for no good reason at all, they should be allowed to view your posts and see your craftsmanship.
It's a long story but that's the way it comes down to.
Like John said, it's a cruel world.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

If a person blocks you, then YOU can't comment on any of THEIR Posts. I'm not sure what you mean by "Both Ways" but THEY can still comment on your Posts (I think, but have not tried it.)

IF.. they comment on someone elses Post you can reply to their comments. ANY WAY you wish…Get It? ...LOL…

Some SEEM to have everyone blocked. I've been blocked by Guys I don't even know! I also noticed that these same Guys have NO Buddies?? How do they do that? I didn't think you had a choice if someone made you a Buddy.

One of them (Forgot name but would put it here if I could remember) goes so far as to say at the end of his Bio that he ….Does not send or Reply to any Pm's. He's been here for over a 1,000 Days I believe, and his Comments on others Posts are so Vague they aren't worth reading. IMHO.

The Mystery continues.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm only interested in evocative, intelligent discussions with like-minded people. I'm not too concerned with jerky-turkey nonsense that goes on in threads started by other people with good intentions, but I have a peanut gallery that follows me around and disrupts my good threads with their ridiculous, off-topic comments, personal attacks, profanity and illogical crap that brings the good conversation to a screeching halt. * So… I blocked them*, and I can now have what I want here: respectful dialog with like-minded well-reasoned individuals. I participate in other peoples' discussions at the risk of said peanut gallery taking a swipe at me….just watch! All of my vandalized threads were saved and still exist in 'Word'...when I knew they were in danger of getting tanked by moderators. Lest I forget…(nudge, wink)


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

LOL, Abbott, I'm almost afraid to find out your souce for kool pics…though I thought it was about time you posted the pic of that female Spanish sportscaster…..please???


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

There you go Folks. As I was saying above I can't comment on any of POOPIE'S Posts because "You cannot participate in this discussion because you are on the poopiekat's blocklist."

I haven't blocked him nor will I. UHMMM? I might have in the past but it's long since been removed.

NOW!! Is my Opportunity to Reply to POOPIE about his above comment…BUT!.... "I have a peanut gallery that follows me around and disrupts my good threads with their ridiculous, off-topic comments, personal attacks, profanity and illogical crap that brings the good conversation to a screeching halt. So… I blocked them, and I can now have what I want here: "

I can't say anything here either because….."I participate in other peoples' discussions at the risk of said peanut gallery taking a swipe at me….just watch!" This Guy is so Clever!! Almost Clairvoyant!

Well..Maybe …."Hot peanuts! Get your Hot peanuts here!" All in Good Fun Mr. Chairman. ;-}

God! Don't you just Love this???


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ta-Dahhhhh!!! Rick gets it. You're a good sport, sir. Though, truth be known, you are far too articulate and thoughtful to be part of the aforesaid 'peanut gallery'.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Poopie your wisdom just baffles me , you are so wise


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yo


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

I,m a cusser from way back


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Of course 'john' never wonders why he is blocked by me. His incessant dismissive and sarcastic comments he tossed into my very informative thread about my discovery of 'scraping' our Lumberjocks RSS feeds made himself unwelcome in my future threads. I don't need that stuff. Not when I alerted our members to the fact that our LJ postings of dialog, blogs and projects was geting stolen and placed without our consent or permission or credit in other peoples' woodworking websites. Having to deal with detractors in a thread of that nature is simply astounding.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

OKAY!! Something Strange is going on here!! Between my Second long one and Mr. Chairmans Ta-Dahahaha ( Which I'm still trying to recuver frum, form…********************…FROM) I posted an answer to Abott's source for his Picture that Mrs. Mr. Hoopie… The OTHER GUY!! was asking about.

The aswer ..anser..answer! Was …Image Shack U.S. Image #545. BUTT!! It's now GONE! Abbott!! You done took it offf. Write?? What does "Yo" meen??

Okay I gotta git out of hear

I'm suppose to be lookin' after my Neighbours little Kid while She's out Tying One On. HI! Hi There! Coochie Coochie Coo….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Shopguryl:
Continue being all that you can be. You're an asset to the LJ community, and your wide base of experience, based on those excellent responses to technical questions, really impresses me. We can disregard the behavior of those who are too inflexible to abide by innocuous comments! Glad you're here!


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

*I can't talk like that,

I have to use cuss words….*

X2

....I can't even kiss my mother anymore, Ive got such a filthy mouth…

Did you ever notice….how much better a miter (and such) will fit together if you swear at it first? Works every time!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Rick: That's the point, if I'm blocked I can't comment on their post so if I block them they can't comment on my
posts.
Like I said it's a long story.
HoHum


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Ooopsie! Back to the beginning….*Howie*, if you are blocked, the block only means you cannot post on threads, blogs or projects that they have posted. It does not make you invisible to them. You can still see all their activity. Though you have a point, maybe somebody can invent a no-see-me button. I've had my project posts corrupted by utterly mindless (or mean-spirited) comments from people who hold a grudge over incidents I cannot even recall. To make my activity invisible to a few of the usual suspects here would be a great option!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Kat: That's the point I'm trying to make. I can't comment on theirs and they can't comment on mine. I don't care about being invisible I just want this person to know what a sneaky dirty low down trick they pulled (on me and my wife!) and then signed up under another name on Lumberjocks and tried to get away with it. I know who it is and I know the name they re-signed up with (didn't take a brain surgeon to figure out what they had done) It left me with the feeling that this person thought I was stupid because there was no explanation or reason why. And what pisses me off the most is it left my wife hanging too!!!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Shopguryl:
Continue being all that you can be. You're an asset to the LJ community, and your wide base of experience

Hey, are you saying Shopguryl's got a big butt?


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

You do some great work Shopguryl !


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey, Abbott, inre:-Norm is a woodworking God! No one puts stuff together like Norm, "First, we're going to use the biscuit joint, then we'll glue it, nail it, put some tape on it, and then weld it…"

You know there's a product called "Weldwood", right?

http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=47

Har! You crack me up.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Geeeezzzz, you guys are cracking me up….... that is just toooo funny….I like the ass….!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That dude up above in the post has been digging for two days, and his pile of dirt ain't getting any bigger…
Good one, Rick…..Are we twins? Nah….we come from two different countries…I'm from the South….you're from the North….couldn't be?


> ?


???


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Rick:

Well…....My Dad used to do a lot of travelling!!!! Do you suppose?????

OOPPSS! That's an insult to your Mom isn't it!! NEVER DO THAT!!!

I was just kidding anyway. He never travelled at all except …Living Room .. Kitchen … Bathroom …. Bedroom …. AND… Not necessarily in that Order I'll have you know!!!

PS: Unless you have some Scottish Blood in your Veins I'd check the Spelling on you Signature Line…LOL..

Think I'll change mine, new Pic also. Maybe a Chick on a Hot Bike or Car?? Maybe 2 Guys …NAH!!! OH! I know! I got a Pic of the Grim Reaper Skull wearing a pair of Ray Bans!! Too Cool!!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick:
I have to say that my dad was not a traveling man either…...he hardly ever moved from his chair…lol.
I thought sometimes we'd have to get him a syphoning hose to run into the toilet…..!!!!!!!!!

Sorry…..no Scottish blood…..all my ancient kin came from Ireland, and we go back to the 1500's. Now that's an old clan…...Clan of the cave bear!!! No wait….that was a movie::: Clandeston..yea..that's it….

You could always ask Abbott for the pixs of his Mexican cutie…he might share her…...NOT. !!!!!
Please don't post two dudes on a bike…nuff said…....lol.

The baby pixs look just like my new grandson…..he throws you the bone, too…..that kid had it rough..

I think we are ripping-off this thread. Something about blocking….I don't know….I don't block..not yet…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes you're right we are and we shouldn't be.

Sorry Walt!! This IS a very Good Thread! It answers a few questions I had. Thanks for setting it up.

Regards: Rick & "My Other Brother Rick" (Newhart)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Nottaman* eloquently proves my point above. Thanks!
Now, pass the peanuts, Rick!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

"I don't know the reason
I stayed here all season
Nothin to show but this brand new tattoo
But it's a real beauty
A mexican cutie
How it got here I haven't a clue"


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I remember that song…..It was a good one…. "Margaritaville".....ah… it takes me back !!!!!!!

Ok… I reminised for a minute…...back to blocking.!!!!!!!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Abbott: Not sure what that has to do with blocking but I have found (IMHO) that cutting down on the salt,increase the lime and double the tequila, makes a lot of things appear out of nowhere <g>


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

yes, glivingston, it's ugly, ...yet you cannot look away!!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I read through this entire post, only because i'm wondering why shopguryl is leaving us…....And I still haven't figured it out…

I've come to three conclusions:

one - great thread on "blocking" - i dont think if someone blocks you they should be able to see yours or participate in yours. People who block other people are selfish - and if you can't figure out why, go ahead and ask me and i'll explain it to you (now i've participated in the thread, now i can move on to another topic)

two: people need to lighten the F up, its a site about woodworking!! if you can't take the heat stay out of the kitchen - better yet…get out of the woodshop and go to the kitchen (maybe to a baking website)

three: I wish my time in my life wasn't so precious that i could sit here on Lumberjocks with a thesaurus sitting next to me trying to impress people with my rhetoric like some…..........................yeah you know who (i'm sure i'll be blocked now)


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

hey dakremer,
Blocking is selfish? Is the desire to prevent the miscreants from vandalizing your good thread 'selfish'?? If you started a thread about whatever is on your mind, and the same group follows you around and posts ridiculous nonsense, discouraging the good people from participating, would you still call that selfish? Shall I apologize for my college degree now? Sheesh…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

who said i was referring to you Poopie? You assume too much. however, since you brought it up, i highly doubt any of the people "vandalizing" your threads are "miscreants." Use your college degree to look the word up in a dictionary rather than a thesaurus before name calling, as i highly doubt they qualify. As far as these "miscreants" discouraging the "good" people from participating, that is just nonsense. I have never refrained from posting on a thread because someone else has "'vandalized" it. Even you know thats nonsense. Criticism, whether constructive or not, is why we post our projects on Lumberjocks - to see what others think. If you can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen. Remember, this is the world wide web, not some personal dinner with close friends. If you dont like what someone is saying, ignore it, and it'll go away. (be the bigger man)

I also have a college degree.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

I thought i had more curves than that…..


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I always won when playing rock-em sock-em robots, glivingston.
*dakremer* evidently gave up on the 'selfishness' angle. We'll not hear about THAT again.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

can i kick?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

My new tagline: Chiropractors Rub People the Wrong Way.
Bumper stickers, anyone?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

can i put a banana on the ground?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

my new tagline: Poopie is full of ********************  (just kidding poopie….was that a low blow Glivingston??? i forget the rules)


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

OMG!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick,
Your post showing the baby made me remember an old question:

What do you say to comfort a wealthy up market baby?

Gucci Gucci Gucci lol

I will never block anyone, IMHO I think it only promotes bad feelings, but I don't condemn those who feel the need to block.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

The same here Roger…I will not block anyone. Hell, if I was to use the block function I may miss out on making a friend such as yourself.

BTW your hairball/yo-yo crack had me rolling!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Abbott,
Don't you feel that LJs is a terrific place to be right now, what with all the Sunday night crap on the TV, we have our own "reality" show, maybe we should call this niche - Talking and Laughing your Ass Off


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I think the same thing Roger…this place beats the heck out of watching TV in the evenings. Plus I feel like I am getting an education hanging around with so many talented people.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah I know but I like ole Roger…he's pretty smart for a high school kid just out of college.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

little do you guys know, that after my HELL week in school with all of my tests….i'm going to copy and paste this conversation into a word document, and send it to some producer friends of mine to see if they want to make a new type of reality show with it…. maybe it'll take off…..of course I'll be the star character, and i'm going to BLOCK anyone I dont want to be a part of it….the end


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok Abbott, what do you call the son of a blocked LJ?

A chip off the old Block 

Yeah I was fortunate to go to school with Rodney Dangerfield, that's why I get no respect.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Well, I'm glad I haven't had to tell anyone to go block themselves! Yet..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i never even entered these (and shopguryls) posts

and i have been BLOCKED
by her
and she's gone ?
i wasn't even notified
found out by reading her goodbye note
and saw that i can't comment to it

i guess even reading these posts 
is enough to get you blocked


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

knock knock…..

Whos there??....

Block….

Block who???....

Sorry, "you cannot participate in this discussion because you are on the blocklist."

(maybe we should start an entirely new forum discussion, just for jokes like these….??....Going to go study some more, Abbott - i expect to see it when i return  )


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

before i go….i have to say….who would BLOCK Patron??? *I'M* even offended by that….


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL!!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i need to go take a shower 
and see if there is anything left

of this old block

i can only hope they get my name right on my gravestone

here lies 
parton
he has finally been 
BLOCKED 
for good


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

BLOCKED!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

People who are blocked have sleep apnea!!










Glivingston i am SOOO sorry, i forgot…please dont block me! I dont want sleep apnea….


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

If I started a passenger service airlines, I would name it *Obstructed Airways*.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Howie is going to be so mad when he checks his mail and sees about 50 lumberjock notifications


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Blocked!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

that is a *dirty* kind of blocked, Abbott!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

BLOCKED!!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Har!!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

BLOCKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAARRGGGGHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

haha…alright, i seriously need to go to bed…i think i need to *block* this forum before i fail my test tomorrow  g'night guys


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

so why am I blocked shopgurl? I have said nothing but good things to you


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Man, Howie is gonna want to kill us


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

GGEEEZZZ….... I leave and go to town for a few hours, come back, and find all this good stuff I've been missing…...You guys are killing me…...lol…I love it…....beats the hell out of listening to arguments all day, or hear someone pissing and moaning about whatever….this is much better….good for the soul…..

Sorry Howie….they started it…I didn't…..


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

ok last one….(then goodnight).....









BLOCKED!!!!!! Thank you thank you, dont change that channel!!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

oh…and on behalf of everyone….i am *sorry* Howie!!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Listen…. you people need to loosen up a little bit and have more fun…you're just too tense…..


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

LOL Rick


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Evening Abbott…..what's going on, bud? I see you're having your usual fun…..sure wish I knew how to post funnies and stuff like you…..I'm not 'puter savey at all…heck I can't even figure out how to get the bold letters or anything…...


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

rick run the cursor over things you want to bold
they should turn blue
then
hit the B button
right on top here
it will bold when you hit post


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Just to change the tone a little, but to stay on track about Blocking. I don't know what initially caused this but "JorgeG" received a VERY NASTY PM from "Shawn", then Shawn Blocked him so he was unable to Reply to it. IMHO ONLY… I would call that "Hiding Behind The Block Button." Or "WIMP" if you prefer.

JorgeG set up a Post in Coffee Lounge to try and deal with it and did a "Cut & Paste" on what Shawn had said to him and "Called Him Out" on his Comments. Shawn dared him to post his Address in his PM, which JorgeG did on his Post and asked him to do the same. That Post has now been Removed. By Who and Why, I have no idea…yet.

Jorge and I exchanged a couple of PM's mainly because I was Totally Disgusted by what Shawn had said. This is from one of my PM's to JorgeC, who by the way replied to me with (From Memory) "Don't let it bother you Rick. I've come to terms with my Disease a long time ago and I don't let these Guys upset me."

MY PM and Comment here: "Oh Yeah! Also the comments that I added to your Post in Coffee Shop. I Edited them by the way. That comment he made about you having Cancer and "HURRY UP AND SUCCUMB" is what I Changed/Added. That's about as LOW as anybody can go!! That REALLY Pissed me off!! 
Nothing wrong with a Good Clean Heated Disagreement/Debate but that's WAY Over The Top!!"

ALSO: I'm the same as "patron" read "shopgurlys" "Farewell Post" and a couple of others about Her Leaving because somebody Upset her. with Good reason and I'm also Blocked? Never to the best of my Memory have I ever talked to her. Maybe it's an Automatic Thing when somebody leaves. I've also been blocked by a number of others, don't even know them!! One thing I have noticed is that they have "0" Buddies. Maybe they don't want any and that's how they do it???

ALSO #2: Applying to this Post…On another Post on "A-Holes", someone said something that is included in my Reply to his statement:...."Trouble is the A-Hole is Always Someone Else" .BINGO! JJ. You Nailed it!!!" BINGO on is me. That goes along with such Meaningless "Peanut Gallery" Statments such as "Get A Life". "So & So Is An Asshole", "Don't want to read don't click". Yet THEY keep on Posting Ridiculous Statements and Pictures that add NOTHING to the Post. They also put a Smiley or …LOL… behind it which means they want to say it but don't really mean it???

WHY? because somebody jumped on one of their DUMB Posts, Hurt THEIR feelings or their All To Delicate, Shallow EGO'S and THEY can't handle that. Guess who NEEDS to "Get A Life"?? AND…. "Trouble is, that the A-hole is always somebody else." Yea! It's worth repeating.

A Friend of mine who is NOT a Member here has his own way of putting it.."That F---G Guy Knows F---G Everything there is to know about F---G everything on the face of the F---G Earth and Nobody is ever going to convince him otherwise! Fact is He needs some Serious F---G Medical Attention!" 


Abbott & Mr. Livingstone Your Pics are GREAT…..I Stole them…HA! Roger: You have yourself a Great Gucci Gucci Gucci Day My Friend. ;-}

Okay enough of that stuff time for a little more fun, at Ricks Request (The Other One.. "AT" Rick) and in keeping with Mr. Livingstones Pee Pee Picture



Okay! I gotta go out and find a Drunk, and an Electrified Fence somewhere.

CHEERS Boys & Girls: Ricardo lll


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey David, thanks a bunch…I wondered how that was* done*..... Thanks.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

David & Rick:

I know how to do that BUT it stopped working for me. Martin said it might be my Settings for (I Forgot) but to no avail.

Oh well.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*n*o*w* y*o*u *c*a*n* h*i*g*h*l*i*g*h*t *a*n*y*t*h*i*n*g *y*o*u* l*i*k*e*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

_same thing but with the I (italic or second) button_
and both together ,
*same thing but with the (italic or second) button*


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick:

Thanks for the post and the info about what Jorge wrote back to that guy. I got to read this morning and replyed to Jorge about a couple of things that was on my mind about what that prick said about him having cancer and hopes he died from it….. I, like you, thought that was just a little too much, and I told him that.

But just as soon as I pushed the post reply, the whole screen went blank, and said the page could not be found, or had been removed….I don't know if he got it or not….We had our differences, and a good flame war, but I would never say that to him, or anyone. That's just not me, and wouldn't wish it ever to happen.
Yea, we have a few forum police on here, but I pay them no mind, and they don't bother me. I'll get along with all of them, and stay at arms length, but that's about it…..We have some really good people on here that I enjoy talking to and kidding around with, cause I like to have fun, but some people don't…They are just too damn serious when it comes to this forum. They just need to loosen up….Thanks, Ricardo III.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Alright David….....thanks so much….boy I'm gonna have fun now…....I appreciate it so much….Hey…I might get computer savey yet…...*Now to learn how to post the funnies*, and I'll be set to have fun…..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

RicardoIII,
* Maybe your computer ran out of black ink..or Martin just cut you off…*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

that's one i haven't learned yet either

the fourth one
that looks like a weird arrow
is the new add pictures thing martin did
from your own computer pictures
or from the web
but i don't know the web part yet


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yea, I figured that one out, but haven't tried it yet. It should save a lot of hassle. I guess I'm just used to using photobucket, but I'll give it a whip sometimes and see how it does…..Thanks again, David for your help.
I would never have figured it out by myself…..Boy, I'm in tall cotton now…..


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hiya Rick D…I sure wish I could fish like you buddy!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

...but instead I guess I will have to settle for BLOCKING you!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Har!!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

ALSO #2: Applying to this Post…On another Post on "A-Holes", someone said something that is included in my Reply to his statement:...."Trouble is the A-Hole is Always Someone Else" .BINGO! JJ. You Nailed it!!!" BINGO on is me. That goes along with such Meaningless "Peanut Gallery" Statments such as "Get A Life". "So & So Is An Asshole", "Don't want to read don't click". Yet THEY keep on Posting Ridiculous Statements and Pictures that add NOTHING to the Post. They also put a Smiley or …LOL… behind it which means they want to say it but don't really mean it???










WTF does that mean Rick?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Please don't block me…..I wouldn't have anybody to have fun with…but if you must.
I went fishing Friday to try to find some fish for a tournament coming up next week, but bombed out.. A cold front come through and screwed that up….Waiting on a couple of days of warmer weather.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Well that's how I always fish. I guess I should actually buy a boat…seriously I plan to in about two years. Hell, I don't want to block you, I plan to pick your brain down the road and learn how to catch some bass.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You're asking the wrong Rick…. I didn't post that. The other Rick did. I was just reading it. You'll have to ask him.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah buddy I know my Rick's around here…your the sane one, no wait..the other one is the sa…never mind…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

.......every fisherman needs a boat….You know what always gets me when I'm out? I see guys on the bank throwing as far as they can out in the lake, and us guys in the boat setting far out always throw toward the bank… go figure…

....I can teach you all you need to know about bass fishing (well, almost). I've only been doing it for about 35 years, so I know a little….Oh..and he signed off Ricardo III, so get your Ricks straight….


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, I know what you mean…why is that?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I guess the guys fishing on the bank can't afford to buy a boat, and the guys in the boat don't want to stand on the bank fishing? Other than that, you're guess is as good as mine…..


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Where are the fish? That's what counts…are they all near the shoreline? They have paths they move on right…and they have holes they hide in…it's all about food and water temp isn't it?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

That's exactly right about the food and watertemp…..Depends on the seasonal patterns. Depends on if it's a shallow lake or a deep lake like I live on. During the spawn, they will come shallow to feed and build nest.
During the hot summer months, they usually stay deep, somewhere around or close to the thermocline. In the fall they start feeding up again to prepare for the winter months…In the winter they normanly stay very deep again…..A bass is coldblooded, and moves very S-L-O-W in winter. So you have to pattern the fish accdording to the seasons…simple….A good rule in fishing…..80% of the fish will be in 20% of the lake….
And yes…they all have routes that they follow pretty much, like an old roadbed, or creekbed, or some deeper depressoin in the lake…Somewhere they can hide if necessary…...


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

"""WTF does that mean Rick?"""

First of all it has NOTHING to do with YOU or Some Others that have Posted Various Pictures on this Post that don't relate to this Post including ME.

It was also Preceded by a LENGHTY Posting of mine further back that had to do with Blocking and a Piece Of ******************** where that happened.

The Last Line of that Paragraph was also Asking for others opinions about exactly what it said…. "They also put a Smiley or …LOL… behind it which means they want to say it but don't really mean it???" It's a Major Topic of discussion on many other Forums i.e. "Is it just a cop out and is there any REAL meaning behind it anymore?"

It was also followed by 2 other paragraphs that explained it further that Preceded….

"Abbott & Mr. Livingstone Your Pics are GREAT…..I Stole them…HA! Roger: You have yourself a Great Gucci Gucci Gucci Day My Friend. ;-}"

It was relating to a certain individual that ALWAYS has a Supposed Come Back when ANYONE else makes a Comment about His Comment. i.e. An A-Hole. and he always does a  after his comments.

However!!!!! Now that I read it on it's own, and the fact that it refers to, and parts of it where taken from another Post i.e. "A-Hole" that I read all of, it would appear to be somewhat confusing to someone that has not done that.

As mentioned to me a lot earlier by Rick D we seem to be Hi Jacking this Post, we keep on doing it, it makes less sense as it accumulates, which might be a reason for this and your comment.

So! Short of You needing further clarification as to "What The ********************" this is, this will be my Last Posting on here.

I'm not going to leave this on my "Watch List" because every time I open my Personal e-mail server ( Yes. My choice) at home I get a pile of new "blocking Post" mail from here, and I get more than enough other mail as it is.

Regards: Rick (Sane Or Insane) & I just got BLOWN off here for some reason and I had to re-type half of this, if I left something out and it makes even less sense now….. "TFB"


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

rick….i dont get it…..

and how'd we start talking about fishing?????


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I'm glad to see people are having fun, nothing wrong with that. Not quite sure how all the off topics got started though.
Just for the record though, my original post had nothing to do with what a person said. Like I told someone else on here in a private message,I won't divulge their name(no reason to). They are the one that loses not me.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Abbott, I have a boat, but I don't fish. Wanna borrow it?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

It would be cool to view a list of people who blocked us, in "My Lumberjocks"...I'd find it helpful not to be blindsided by pre-emptive blockers. Right, Howie? Howie???


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good morning Rick I wasn't worried about your post or if your sane Ha! We were just posting a bunch of nonsense last might and I tossed that in at you in the hopes of getting one of your usual hilarious replies.

Roll on!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good morning Rivergirl! Hell yeah I would like to see that boat if we lived in the same neck of the woods. I would also enjoy seeing your work and your pups 

What a great day it is today!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Good morning Howie,

LOL, great thread you started here. Sorry if we spammed your inbox to much (you to Rick) but we seemed to have gotten on a roll last night


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah things got out of hand last night!!!  and its not gonna happen today (at least from me) because my brain hurts


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

......... Yea…..how did we get on fishing? I forgot….Oh yea…....I think Abbott asked me something about it somewhere back down the line, and that's how it happened…..*Sorry Howie…we jacked your post again…*I guess we were just having too much fun, and got carried away…...it was late, and I think we all three were fried…..


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)




----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

*BLOCKED*haha


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

haha…that is crazy raftermonkey  how is that ref allowed to do that?


> ?


???


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't know man, but he had good form,haha.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 12, 2009)

The only thing I've ever blocked is all those stupid game postings on Facebook. Not the people, just the games.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Nothing more than I would expect from someone from Urbana!


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Hah, the joke is on you…I have that feature turned off…hahahahaha
Remember folks, Urbana is in the middle of a rabbit patch in central Ohio


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

.....nothing to say really…..just wanted to be the 145th comment


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

....and the 146th….(4 more tests to go!!!!! woooohooooo)


----------

